# Looking for old compound bow manuals



## Dave J

I've noticed while looking for older compound bows to add to my collection there are plenty of bows for sale, but the owners manuals are hard to find. 

I don't collect the manuals, I'm just interested in the information they contain. I take any documentation I find and scan it into my computer and create a PDF file out of it. My goal is to create an electronic library with this information and make it available to anyone who needs it.

I thought Archery Talk might be a good place to look for information on older compound bows. I'm looking for any type of information, manuals, instructions sheets, specifications, etc.. Also electronic files, links to files, links to websites with information on older compound bows, like ArcherHistory.com, it all helps.

If anyone has any literature (in any condition, as long as I can read it) on older (late 1960s through the 1990s) compound bows they would like to donate (I'll pay the postage) or sell for cheap please let me know. 

Please feel free to contact (PM) me for information on older compound bows and if I have anything that will help I can email the electronic file to you as an attachment.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave J

Listed below is some of the information on older compound bows I have available (PDF files).

Allen Compound Bow Information

Bear Alaskan II Compound Bow Fact Sheet

Bear Delta V Instruction Booklet

Bear First Strike XL, XLR Product Information

Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual

Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual

Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual

Carroll Archery Compound Bow Information

Darton Instruction Manual

Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual

Golden Eagle Owner's Manual

Jennings Compound Bow Information

Jennings Compound Bow Instructions

Jennings Unistar

Martin M-41, M-7, M-20, M-48, M-38G, M-38, M-1, M-100, T-40, T-1, T-20, and all Pro Series Compound Bow Manual

Precision Compound Bow Information

PSE Compound Bow User's Guide

You and Your PSE Compound Bow

Wing Compound Bow Information

I have more information available than listed above. 1976 through 1993 Darton catalogs. More manuals for older compound bows, I wont supply the files for these , but links to the manufacturers web page where they are located (I feel that if the manufacturer went to the trouble of making the manuals available for download you should at least visit their website). And other miscellaneous literature, all in PDF format.

Dave


----------



## sstap

Dave,

I could really use a copy of the Golden Eagle Manual PDFs. I just purchased a Golden Eagle "Hawk" (may be a Super Hawk) Compound that a previous owner pulled the info sticker off. The bow is in great shape but needs a new string. I measured axle to axle at approximately 41' and total bow length 42'.

It would be great to have more information about the bow.
Thanks,
Shane


----------



## Dave J

Hi Shane
PM me your email address and I will send you both manuals.
Dave


----------



## Dave J

I've decided to upload the manuals onto the internet. If you would like a PDF copy of a manual contact me for the link.

Shane, you can download the Golden Eagle Owner's Manual here: https://www.box.com/s/c1d1f0d42980d8365a60
and the Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual here: https://www.box.com/s/c7ceee01f08dca9bfc3b

Dave J


----------



## sstap

Dave,

I have been traveling and just tried to access the links you sent me and they no longer exist. 

Please resend of send me the PDF files at: [email protected].

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## Dave J

Hi Shane

I sent you a PM.

Dave


----------



## ChrisTX

I have the owner manual and 'fact sheet' for a Bear First Strike (not XL or XLR). If you need it, I can scan them in and email them.


----------



## Dave J

Hi ChrisTX

That would be great. I'll PM you my email address.

Thanks for your help,
Dave


----------



## ntimeman1260

Hi, Dave. Glad to have found you and your info.
I have a Wing 4-wheel compound, with a name on it: Frank Ketchum. It has two cams - simple ones - all the same diameter. Would love to have a manual that would tell me how to set it up with draw length, Poundage, Brace height, etc. I had an old Carroll 2000, but one of the limbs is cracked. I hope that there is something I can refer to to not have to reinvent the wheel - I'm inexperienced. Thank you. ntimeman1260.


----------



## Dave J

Hi ntimeman1260

I sent you a PM with the links to information on Wing and Carroll compound bows. Once there you can download the information.


----------



## Dave J

I'm also in the process of creating a database for various older archery magazines I own. The database will contain the location of advertisements and articles regarding compound bows. This will allow me to quickly find any bow specific information. 

When the database is completed I will be able to provide additional information on specific compound bows to those who request it.

Dave


----------



## Dave J

I thought I might contact the publishers of the archery magazines I own and request their permission to provide scanned articles and advertisements. The only magazine articles I would provide would be from those magazines that back issues are no longer available to buy. I think if I also provide an advertisement with the scanned article to help them market their current magazine, they might go for it. They wouldn't lose any sales on old magazine articles and would benefit from the free advertising of their current magazine.
This would allow me to provide the information without violating any copyright laws.

Dave


----------



## brandon870

does anyone have a tuning guide or manual for a hoyt hypertech xt2000?


----------



## Dave J

Hi Brandon870

I don't know if this will help, but here is the link to Hoyt's Tuning Charts. http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_tune_charts.php?page=01_hypertec.php

I think the chart you are looking for is located under the 2001 tab. 

Dave


----------



## tjb50cal

do you happen to have any info or manuals on jennings lighting compound bows?


----------



## Dave J

Hi tjb50cal

I don't have any information for the Jennings Lightning compound bow. If I find any info at a later date I'll let you know.

Dave J


----------



## Red Cabomba

Hello Dave..

Would you happen to have anything on the 1991-95 PSE Polaris?


----------



## Dave J

Red Cabomba said:


> Hello Dave..
> 
> Would you happen to have anything on the 1991-95 PSE Polaris?


Hi Red Cabomba

I don't have a manual specifically for the Polaris, but I do have one for PSE bows for that year (I'm pretty sure it is for the nineties). Here is the link where it can be downloaded: https://www.box.com/s/66fae119ea31afb2bc82

I also have another manual, but it is for earlier PSE bows (just in case it covers your bow). Here is the link: https://www.box.com/s/0f7649f2063e0311cff8 

Dave


----------



## Red Cabomba

Thank you. The second link seems to cover my particular PSE bow.


----------



## Dave J

Red Cabomba said:


> Thank you. The second link seems to cover my particular PSE bow.


I forgot to mention that PSE has a webpage with tune charts. You might find additional information there for your specific bow. http://tune.pse-archery.com/default.aspx

Dave


----------



## Cmarti

Hi Dave,

Setting up an old Bear Whitetail 2 for a neighbor boy. I am scanning the internet for a manual. Any direction would be appreciated.

Thanks again, Chris


----------



## Dave J

Cmarti said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Setting up an old Bear Whitetail 2 for a neighbor boy. I am scanning the internet for a manual. Any direction would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again, Chris


Hi Chris

I don't have any information on the Bear Whitetail II. I've contacted Bear Archery and requested any information they might have on the bow. I expect to hear from them tomorrow. I'll let you know then.

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Hi Chris I sent you a PM.

Bear Archery customer service emailed me the manual. 

I also want to thank Bear Archery for their excellent customer service. 

Dave


----------



## Red Cabomba

Dave J said:


> I forgot to mention that PSE has a webpage with tune charts. You might find additional information there for your specific bow. http://tune.pse-archery.com/default.aspx


Thanks again. I've more or less determined the bow as a model 0868 (based on the eccentrics, DL and draw weight range).. but I can't quite make sense of the (encircled) numbers on the lowest chart


----------



## Dave J

I read somewhere that the bottom chart lists PSE limb deflection numbers. I believe they would only have meaning to PSE. 

Dave


----------



## Cmarti

Dave, Thanks so much.:icon_salut: I downloaded one from the net and it turned out to be for their current bows. Another site wanted 30$. I never thought to go to Bear, since they changed hands since as this bow was produced many years ago. The young man I am helping out is named Dave as well. Again, we send our thanks!


----------



## Dave J

Your welcome Chris. Glad to be of help, especially considering you're helping the young man (the other Dave) setup the bow. 

Dave


----------



## Armourbearer

Dave, sent you a PM, about a Golden Eagle.


----------



## Dave J

Hi Armourbearer

Sent you a PM with the links to two manuals.
Dave


----------



## Kingrarr

Dave can you please send me the manual for the Bear Polar 2?


----------



## Dave J

Kingrarr said:


> Dave can you please send me the manual for the Bear Polar 2?


I sent a private message with the link to the manual.
Dave


----------



## Kingrarr

Dave J said:


> I sent a private message with the link to the manual.
> Dave


Thank you sir


----------



## Silence808

Dave - PM'd about those Golden Eagle manuals. Thanks!


----------



## Dave J

Silence808 said:


> Dave - PM'd about those Golden Eagle manuals. Thanks!


PM'd you the links to the manuals.

Dave


----------



## predator-n-sc

Dave,

I am looking for some manuals myself and AM willing to offer web space to post your files if that isn't going to get us in trouble for copyright infringement or anything. The rest of you guys should weigh in if you think a simple site with spec sheets and owners manuals that are no longer offered by the manufacturers is a good idea and something you would use. Dave, I'll PM you about the files I need.


----------



## Dave J

Thanks for the offer, but the files are already stored on website. I'll PM you the link to the files requested.
Dave


----------



## timbatoo

I have just bought several bear whitetail hunters and a bear Alaskan and would appreciate any info available to get them in shape to use. I also picked up an old ben Pearson. Any help would be much appreciated.
thanks,
Tim


----------



## Dave J

Hi Tim
I'll PM you the links to both the Bear Alaskan and Whitetail Hunter manuals. Once there you can view, print or download the files. If you have the model or picture (I might be able to identify the bow from a picture) of the Pearson bow I can check my old archery magazines for information (unfortunately I don't have a manual for any Pearson bows at the moment).

Dave


----------



## mlandis

Hi Dave,

This posting of the old manuals is really appreciated.

I'm looking for the:

Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Dave J

Hi Mike.

I'll PM you the link to the Bear Whitetail Hunter manual.

Dave


----------



## Wilstruck

Dave,

Yes indeed this is a great thing you are doing with the manuals. I would also like to see the Golden Eagle manuals.

Thanks,
Wil


----------



## Dave J

Hi Wil

I will PM you the link to the Golden Eagle manuals.

Dave


----------



## Ryan911

Dave,

I am in the process of setting up a bow for my oldest daughter and went with one that we had in the family, but have lost the literature for. If you were willing to get me the info on a Martin M-1, it would be much appreciated, as I know she is itching to get going with it since she outgrew her smaller bow.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Dave J

Ryan911 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I am in the process of setting up a bow for my oldest daughter and went with one that we had in the family, but have lost the literature for. If you were willing to get me the info on a Martin M-1, it would be much appreciated, as I know she is itching to get going with it since she outgrew her smaller bow.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ryan



Hi Ryan 

Here is the link to the Martin M-1 (Tiger): https://www.box.com/s/16ad3377df6b8fbea8e2

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Also someone recently PM'd me asking for information on an older Martin Tiger bow and I wasn't able to help them (didn't know that the older Tiger bow was designated M-1). Now I can't remember who requested the information. I hope you read this and find the link to the manual on the previous post.

Dave


----------



## Ryan911

Dave,

Thanks a million, I have been looking for this one for quite some time now.

Thanks again

Ryan


----------



## blackpenguin

Hello, I am looking for the manual for a Golden Eagle bow. Please assist to direct me to where I can find the manual. Thanks a bunch..


----------



## Dave J

PM sent with the link to the manuals.

Dave


----------



## blackpenguin

Thanks a lot. Really appreciate it ..


----------



## tdoor4570

Got the manuals of the Golden Eagle and thank you very much , now have another request Brownining Highlander do you haqve any thing on it


----------



## cossers

Hi Dave could you please PM me the link for the Delta V manual

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Dave J

Hi Paul

I PM'd you the link as requested.

Dave


----------



## snorkle256

Hi, Could I get a link for the Bear Whitetail Hunter? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dave J

Sent you a PM with the link.
Your welcome,
Dave


----------



## 20-4X

Dave, Have anything for PSE circa 1979? I have a `79 Citation and would love to find a manual for that year...Thanks...Jerry


----------



## snake1127

Dave J said:


> Sent you a PM with the link.
> Your welcome,
> Dave


Know where I can get a manual for an older Jennings XLRS Wayne Pearson?


----------



## Dave J

20-4X said:


> Dave, Have anything for PSE circa 1979? I have a `79 Citation and would love to find a manual for that year...Thanks...Jerry


I PM'd you the link to several PSE manuals. 
Dave


----------



## Dave J

snake1127 said:


> Know where I can get a manual for an older Jennings XLRS Wayne Pearson?


I don't have that manual. Try Bear Archery customer service, [email protected]. They have some of they manuals for Jennings bows. 

Dave


----------



## upnorthfolk

*Bear Polar 2*

I would appreciate any info you can give me on the Bear Polar 2, I recently aquired a used bow & have no info on it. thank you Upnorthfolk

Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual


----------



## Dave J

upnorthfolk
I PM'd you the link to the manual.
Dave


----------



## Dave J

I've decided to post links to all the available manuals and to other resources.
Manuals

Allen bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Bear bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Carroll bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
PSE bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Wing bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81

Resources

Bear customer service: [email protected]
Darton manuals and catalogs: http://www.dartonarchery.com/Product-Info.html
Hoyt tune charts: http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_tune_charts.php
Martin older manuals: http://www.martinarchery.com/manuals/
Oneida manuals: http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=43
PSE tune charts: http://tune.pse-archery.com/default.aspx

Dave


----------



## muck

i have some manuals for a bear "black bear" if your interested pm me and i'll email them over


----------



## Dave J

muck said:


> i have some manuals for a bear "black bear" if your interested pm me and i'll email them over


Thanks for the manual. It's been uploaded to the Bear folder for anyone that needs it.

Dave


----------



## tdoor4570

E-mail sent on Bear Grizzly II hope that you get it


----------



## Dave J

Got it. Thank you. It's been added to the Bear Archery folder.
Dave


----------



## 62beetle

I have a Ben Pearson 12GA MAGNUM compound, looking for info.
Thanks


----------



## Dave J

Hi 62beetle
Sorry I don't have a manual for that bow.
Dave


----------



## PanamaHunter

Looking for a bear Legend manual. Thanks.


----------



## Dave J

PanamaHunter said:


> Looking for a bear Legend manual. Thanks.


Hi PanamaHunter
I don't have that manual, but if you contact Bear Archery they might have it. [email protected]

Dave


----------



## PanamaHunter

THank you.


----------



## putt510

Does anyone have a manual to Bear Mountain Hunter XL?


----------



## 62beetle

My old Ben Pearson 12Ga Magnum was apparently made about 1984 - does anyone have a manual or tuning info etc for this bow? I could find nothing on the pearson website.
Thanks


----------



## Mr.Moose

Would you have the specs for a Jennings Carbon Extreme XLRS Wayne Person edition bow. String length, brace height, cable length, etc,etc,etc,
Thank,
Glenn


----------



## Dave J

Hi Glenn

I don't have any information on that bow. Check with Bear Archery customer service. [email protected]

Dave


----------



## djmiller574

Can I get the manual for the Bear Whitetail Hunter compound bow? Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Dave J

Here is the link to the manual: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5

Dave


----------



## djmiller574

Thanks you


----------



## Tux'yeil

Hi, I've got a super T II by jennings and am looking for a spec sheet or users manual, basic anything I can about it. I love this bow and wonder when it was made, adjustablity etc. thanks


----------



## Dave J

I don't have a manual for that bow,.

Dave


----------



## davkenrem

*Link to online manuals*

Dave, just found your posting. Was looking for a manual for First Strike XLR I bought in 1996. Thanks for uploading these.




Dave J said:


> Listed below is some of the information on older compound bows I have available (PDF files).
> 
> Allen Compound Bow Information
> 
> Bear Alaskan II Compound Bow Fact Sheet
> 
> Bear Delta V Instruction Booklet
> 
> Bear First Strike XL, XLR Product Information
> 
> Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Carroll Archery Compound Bow Information
> 
> Darton Instruction Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Owner's Manual
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Information
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Instructions
> 
> Jennings Unistar
> 
> Martin M-41, M-7, M-20, M-48, M-38G, M-38, M-1, M-100, T-40, T-1, T-20, and all Pro Series Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Precision Compound Bow Information
> 
> PSE Compound Bow User's Guide
> 
> You and Your PSE Compound Bow
> 
> Wing Compound Bow Information
> 
> I have more information available than listed above. 1976 through 1993 Darton catalogs. More manuals for older compound bows, I wont supply the files for these , but links to the manufacturers web page where they are located (I feel that if the manufacturer went to the trouble of making the manuals available for download you should at least visit their website). And other miscellaneous literature, all in PDF format.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Dave J

Hi davkenrem

Here is the link to the manual https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5

Dave


----------



## davkenrem

Dave J said:


> Hi davkenrem
> 
> Here is the link to the manual https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
> 
> Dave



Thanks!


----------



## KAZAIR

Hi Dave, I'm a beginner and just got an Golden Eagle Natural bow, 29" draw and like to get manual if you have a copy, or main thing is draw wt range (min/max). I adjusted down to 45# using a fish scale but I not sure if that is safe. So I tighten down and backed off 4 turns now it shows over 50# (scale max) any info would be great, thank you, Jim Kaz


----------



## Dave J

Hi Jim

I have two Golden Eagle bow manuals. Here is the link: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
If your fish scale is accurate, I would guess that the draw weight for your bow is either 50 to 65 or 55 to 70 pounds. Since your fish scale only goes up to 50 pounds it is difficult to know which. The draw weight adjustment range on a Golden Eagle bow is typically 15 pounds and each full turn on both limb bolts lowers or raises the draw weight approximately four pounds. Hence four full turns backed off would lower the draw weight approximately 16 pounds. Backing off the limb bolts down to 45 pounds may be unsafe, the bolts may not hold backed off that much. I would only back off the limb bolts four turns from maximum since that would be within (approximately) the 15 pound adjustment range specified by the manufacturer.
Hope this helps
Dave


----------



## citizen

hi dave.

I'm new to this. I have a bow ben pearson renegade 2, I bought it from my uncle but unfortunately no ownwers manual.

if you could get me the manual I would appreciate muchísmo. if I'm not mistaken is like 1995.
*
thank you very much


----------



## Dave J

Hi citizen

At the moment I don't have any Pearson bow manuals. I did just find one and am waiting for it to arrive in the mail. I'm not sure whether it will cover your bow or not, but when it does arrive I will send you a PM with a link to the file.

Dave


----------



## citizen

Dave J said:


> Hi citizen
> 
> At the moment I don't have any Pearson bow manuals. I did just find one and am waiting for it to arrive in the mail. I'm not sure whether it will cover your bow or not, but when it does arrive I will send you a PM with a link to the file.
> 
> Dave


dave thank you very much for taking the time to serve anyway.

I hope your message

Greetings from Mexico


----------



## Dave J

Hi citizen

I have a Pearson manual. It doesn't cover any specific bow, but may still be of some help. Here is the link to the manual: https://www.box.com/s/hgvhekdhzgp3z8h04nvz

Dave


----------



## robert.jones3

Dave,
I am looking for a manual for a 1999 Hoyt Striker2 if you have nor.


----------



## Dave J

robert.jones3 said:


> Dave,
> I am looking for a manual for a 1999 Hoyt Striker2 if you have nor.


I don't have a manual, but here is the link to Hoyts tune chart for the bow: http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/Striker99_New.pdf

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Listed are the links to all the available manuals and to other resources.

Manuals

Allen bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Bear bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Carroll bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
Pearson bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
PSE bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Wing bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81

Resources

Bear customer service: [email protected] oducts.com
Darton manuals and catalogs: http://www.dartonarchery.com/Product-Info.html
Hoyt tune charts: http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service...une_charts.php
Martin older manuals: http://www.martinarchery.com/manuals/
Oneida manuals: http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=43
PSE tune charts: http://tune.pse-archery.com/default.aspx

I'll post links to any new information as it becomes available.

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Recent updates to bow information:

Added Pearson manual
Added Saxon Arms Mosquito (crossbow) manual
Added Olympus Mercury parts diagram
Renamed Jennings Unistar manual to Jennings Unistar Plus
Added Jennings Unistar Manual

Listed are the links to all the available manuals and to other resources.

Manuals

Allen bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Bear bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Carroll bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
Olympus bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/0ompy6lwed4ffp1a3xb1
Pearson bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
PSE bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Saxon Arms crossbow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/av1ycirpyrd72cau0nfo
Wing bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81

Resources

Bear customer service: [email protected] oducts.com
Darton manuals and catalogs: http://www.dartonarchery.com/Product-Info.html
Hoyt tune charts: http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service...une_charts.php
Martin older manuals: http://www.martinarchery.com/manuals/
Oneida manuals: http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=43
PSE tune charts: http://tune.pse-archery.com/default.aspx


I'll post links to any new information as it becomes available.

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Added Barnett RC-150 crossbow manual

Listed are the links to all the available manuals and to other resources.

Manuals

Allen bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Barnett bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/x2mvw5lsqrilk4towb3u
Bear bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Carroll bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
Olympus bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/0ompy6lwed4ffp1a3xb1
Pearson bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
PSE bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Saxon Arms bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/av1ycirpyrd72cau0nfo
Wing bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81

Resources

Bear customer service: [email protected] oducts.com
Darton manuals and catalogs: http://www.dartonarchery.com/Product-Info.html
Hoyt tune charts: http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service...une_charts.php
Martin older manuals: http://www.martinarchery.com/manuals/
Oneida manuals: http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=43
PSE tune charts: http://tune.pse-archery.com/default.aspx


I'll post links to any new information as it becomes available.

Dave


----------



## lfthndshot

Im sorry if this is redundant but if there is a manual for a golden eagle pro turbo bow out there i would love to get some info from it thanks


----------



## lfthndshot

sorry just went to the last post and found it


----------



## Tannim31

Dave, this is my first post and I want to thank you for posting these manuals. I just purchased a 1980's Darton WH-500 Compound Bow in pristine condition and have been having a fit looking for it on line. Again, thank you 

Scott,
South Texas


----------



## Dave J

Your welcome Scott.

Dave


----------



## Jtrack

Hi Dave, just bought bows for my 2 grandsons this christmas. After setting them up, I thought to myself, I need a bow myself, so I just purchased my first ever Compound Bow. Its a Jennings Titan, sticker on it has Bear Archery 1990. It appears to be a Jennings after Bear takeover bow. It's a very nice lightly use bow, no dings, scratches, or scraps on it. Fully loaded with 5 pin glow sights, biscuit rest, tube peep site, "D" loop, stabilizer, quick release, armguard, 12 carbon arrows with 4 target heads and 4 broadheads all in a nice case, you know the works, ready to hunt. Anyway, it was set to 70 pound draw weight and a draw length of around 30 or so. I have tuned it down to around 55 lbs, which is about right for me, with 3 turns. The bow doesn't appears to have cams on it, just 2 pulleys. It also has on the cables 2, 5 notch 3/4" size disc about 4 inches off each pulley, that appears to be for length fine tuning. Itching to get this thing setup so I can Shoot it. Over 30 miles to the nearest Archery shop. I can't seem to find any info on it searching the web. Wondering if you or anyone else may have the manual for this bow. May have to follow your previous go to advise and see if Fred Archery can help. BTW, there is a You tube video on a Jennings that looks very close to what I have. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik9Cspb91Vw. Thanks for any and all help guys.


----------



## rg247

This is my first time on this web site so excuse me if I do something wrong while I learn the ropes. Ben Pearson has a web page with the list od many PDF files for catalogs ranging from the 50's to date. Below you'll find the link (if this is OK to post):

http://www.benpearson.com/vb/showthread.php?924-First-Set-of-Catalogs&p=2198#post2198

I hope this information helps you and many out there. I just got into archery last year and still have a lot to learn. Besides practice I believe information is 80% of the learning process.


----------



## Dave J

Jtrack said:


> Hi Dave, just bought bows for my 2 grandsons this christmas. After setting them up, I thought to myself, I need a bow myself, so I just purchased my first ever Compound Bow. Its a Jennings Titan, sticker on it has Bear Archery 1990. It appears to be a Jennings after Bear takeover bow. It's a very nice lightly use bow, no dings, scratches, or scraps on it. Fully loaded with 5 pin glow sights, biscuit rest, tube peep site, "D" loop, stabilizer, quick release, armguard, 12 carbon arrows with 4 target heads and 4 broadheads all in a nice case, you know the works, ready to hunt. Anyway, it was set to 70 pound draw weight and a draw length of around 30 or so. I have tuned it down to around 55 lbs, which is about right for me, with 3 turns. The bow doesn't appears to have cams on it, just 2 pulleys. It also has on the cables 2, 5 notch 3/4" size disc about 4 inches off each pulley, that appears to be for length fine tuning. Itching to get this thing setup so I can Shoot it. Over 30 miles to the nearest Archery shop. I can't seem to find any info on it searching the web. Wondering if you or anyone else may have the manual for this bow. May have to follow your previous go to advise and see if Fred Archery can help. BTW, there is a You tube video on a Jennings that looks very close to what I have. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik9Cspb91Vw. Thanks for any and all help guys.


Private message sent
Dave


----------



## Dave J

Great link. I'll add it to my links.
Thank you,
Dave


----------



## Dave J

Added link to Ben Pearson catalogs
Listed are the links to all the available manuals and to other resources.

Manuals

Allen bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Barnett bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/x2mvw5lsqrilk4towb3u
Bear bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Carroll bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
Olympus bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/0ompy6lwed4ffp1a3xb1
Pearson bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
PSE bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Saxon Arms bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/av1ycirpyrd72cau0nfo
Wing bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81

Resources

Bear customer service: [email protected]
Ben Pearson catalogs: http://www.benpearson.com/vb/showthread.php?924-First-Set-of-Catalogs
Darton manuals and catalogs: http://www.dartonarchery.com/Product-Info.html
Hoyt tune charts: http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service...une_charts.php
Martin older manuals: http://www.martinarchery.com/manuals/
Oneida manuals: http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=43
PSE tune charts: http://tune.pse-archery.com/default.aspx


I'll post links to any new information as it becomes available.

Dave


----------



## rg247

Try getting information on a Bear "Whitetail Hunter II". It is almost identical to yours. My brother-in-law has one and he was told that the discs adjust the poundage of the bow. How true that is? I don't know, but maybe the bear catalog for the year this bow was made will say what those little discs are for.
Good luck.

I'm sorry, but it seems that all my replies were already posted before. I'll be more careful the next time.


----------



## Dave J

The eccentric wheels on a Whitetail II (not sure if that is the same as a Whitetail Hunter II) will have adjustments, modules I believe, to change the draw length. Any change in the draw length will probably change the draw weight somewhat. However, the adjustment for the draw weight is usually made at the limb bolts. The earlier Whitetail Hunter (again not sure about the Whitetail Hunter II) had the draw weight adjustment made at the weight adjustment arms that are near each end of the riser. The only discs (they have several different length slots the primary cable can feed through)I've seen on some bows are on the cable yoke and those are to make small adjustments in the draw length.

Dave


----------



## Jtrack

Thanks guys for the info and help. Whitetail II, Kodiak I and II, Whitetail Hunter II, Whitetail Legend, Bear Flare, Bear Bruin, Silent Hunter, all look like variants of my bow. Some have recurve limbs, different draw weights/lengths but all have basically the same type setups and wheels.


----------



## Bkleidon

*old manuals*

Hi, i saw that you have some old manuals. I was wondering if you have manuals for a pse express elite? Or for an old golden eagle hunter? They both have relatively small cams, I'm trying to figure out if there's anyway to adjust the pse dra bbw length and any other info i can find out about both of them. Thanks, Brian [email protected]




Dave J said:


> Listed below is some of the information on older compound bows I have available (PDF files).
> 
> Allen Compound Bow Information
> 
> Bear Alaskan II Compound Bow Fact Sheet
> 
> Bear Delta V Instruction Booklet
> 
> Bear First Strike XL, XLR Product Information
> 
> Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Carroll Archery Compound Bow Information
> 
> Darton Instruction Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Owner's Manual
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Information
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Instructions
> 
> Jennings Unistar
> 
> Martin M-41, M-7, M-20, M-48, M-38G, M-38, M-1, M-100, T-40, T-1, T-20, and all Pro Series Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Precision Compound Bow Information
> 
> PSE Compound Bow User's Guide
> 
> You and Your PSE Compound Bow
> 
> Wing Compound Bow Information
> 
> I have more information available than listed above. 1976 through 1993 Darton catalogs. More manuals for older compound bows, I wont supply the files for these , but links to the manufacturers web page where they are located (I feel that if the manufacturer went to the trouble of making the manuals available for download you should at least visit their website). And other miscellaneous literature, all in PDF format.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Dave J

Hi bkleidon

Check the PSE and Golden Eagle links. There might be a manual that will work for you. Golden Eagle https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad 
PSE https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4

Dave


----------



## Pastor Angel

*Hello Dave, could you please send m*



Dave J said:


> Listed below is some of the information on older compound bows I have available (PDF files).
> 
> Allen Compound Bow Information
> 
> Bear Alaskan II Compound Bow Fact Sheet
> 
> Bear Delta V Instruction Booklet
> 
> Bear First Strike XL, XLR Product Information
> 
> Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Carroll Archery Compound Bow Information
> 
> Darton Instruction Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Owner's Manual
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Information
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Instructions
> 
> Jennings Unistar
> 
> Martin M-41, M-7, M-20, M-48, M-38G, M-38, M-1, M-100, T-40, T-1, T-20, and all Pro Series Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Precision Compound Bow Information
> 
> PSE Compound Bow User's Guide
> 
> You and Your PSE Compound Bow
> 
> Wing Compound Bow Information
> 
> I have more information available than listed above. 1976 through 1993 Darton catalogs. More manuals for older compound bows, I wont supply the files for these , but links to the manufacturers web page where they are located (I feel that if the manufacturer went to the trouble of making the manuals available for download you should at least visit their website). And other miscellaneous literature, all in PDF format.
> 
> Dave


Dave could you please send me the manual or any information about a very Allen compound bow. I would like to know how to adjust draw length.

Thanks Angel


----------



## Dave J

Hi Pastor Angel

Here is the link to the Allen compound bow manuals: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0

Dave


----------



## Dave J

I recently received several bow catalogs from a member of the Archery Talk forum. I will be scanning and creating PDF files of the catalogs and making them available to download. I'll list the catalogs here as they become available.

1991 Jennings Compound Bow Catalog, can be downloaded here: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda

Dave


----------



## Dave J

I recently received several bow catalogs from a member of the Archery Talk forum. I will be scanning and creating PDF files of the catalogs and making them available to download. I'll list the catalogs here as they become available.

1998 Pearson Catalog, can be downloaded here: https://www.box.com/files/0/f/542797145

Dave


----------



## Dave J

1992 Jennings Compound Bow catalog added. 

Can be viewed or downloaded here: https://www.box.com/files/0/f/312456171

Dave


----------



## lc12

Dave.
Do you have anything on a 1999 Diamond (now Bowtech) compound?
It has split limbs and modular draw length cam.
Cam only has letters DL on it.
Thank you.


----------



## Dave J

Hi lc12

I don't have any literature on Diamond / Bowtech. 

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Added 1994 McPherson catalog, view or download here: https://www.box.com/files/0/f/685810523

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Added 1995 XI Compound Bow and Accessories catalog (abridged), view or download here: https://www.box.com/files/0/f/687701093/XI

Due to the large size of certain catalogs, only the bows and their specifications pages will be copied. Abridged catalogs will be labeled as such.

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Added Alpine Archery catalog.


Literature

Allen: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Alpine:https://www.box.com/files/0/f/687840039
Barnett: https://www.box.com/s/x2mvw5lsqrilk4towb3u
Bear: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Carroll: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
McPherson: https://www.box.com/files/0/f/685810523
Olympus: https://www.box.com/s/0ompy6lwed4ffp1a3xb1
Pearson: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
PSE: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Saxon: https://www.box.com/s/av1ycirpyrd72cau0nfo
Wing: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81
XI: https://www.box.com/files/0/f/687701093

Resources

Bear customer service: [email protected]
Ben Pearson catalogs: http://www.benpearson.com/vb/showthread.php?924-First-Set-of-Catalogs
Darton manuals and catalogs: http://www.dartonarchery.com/Product-Info.html
Hoyt tune charts: http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_tune_charts.php
Martin older manuals: http://www.martinarchery.com/manuals/
Oneida manuals: http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=43
PSE tune charts: http://tune.pse-archery.com/default.aspx

Dave


----------



## rustynail996

Dave J, thanks for the work of putting these all together and giving access to these manuals.


----------



## Dave J

Thanks rustynail996. At the moment I'm adding archery catalogs that were recently given to me.

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Added Mountaineer Archery 1995 catalog. It can be viewed or downloaded here : https://www.box.com/files/0/f/700604559

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Links to some of the literature weren't working. Updated links.



Literature

Allen: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Alpine:https://www.box.com/s/i0kot9uyz80xh8nlv1kc
Barnett: https://www.box.com/s/x2mvw5lsqrilk4towb3u
Bear: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Carroll: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
McPherson: https://www.box.com/s/j7p52mcn30q6h2saj6sz
Mountaineer: https://www.box.com/s/nevy583frvhoc62lvaey
Olympus: https://www.box.com/s/0ompy6lwed4ffp1a3xb1
Pearson: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
PSE: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Saxon: https://www.box.com/s/av1ycirpyrd72cau0nfo
Wing: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81
XI: https://www.box.com/s/sgdbmqmeoh8o04v2pxg1


----------



## lc12

Dave J said:


> Hi lc12
> 
> I don't have any literature on Diamond / Bowtech.
> 
> Dave


Dave,
Just got back in to town.
Thanks for the answer even if it was not the one I was looking for! :wink:


----------



## Dave J

lc12
If I find anything on Diamond/Bowtech in the future I'll let you know.

Update: Added Golden Eagle - Satellite 1994 catalog

Dave


----------



## dfII

I don't see it listed but is there any chance you may know the specs on a browing heat bow? I am trying everything i can think of to get those. Thanks.


----------



## Dave J

dfII said:


> I don't see it listed but is there any chance you may know the specs on a browing heat bow? I am trying everything i can think of to get those. Thanks.


Hi dfII
I have a 1997 Browning Archery catalog that has some information on the Heat bow. I'll scan it in tonight or tomorrow. After it has been scanned I will post a link to the catalog on this thread.

I hope it will be of some help,
Dave


----------



## lazyhubby70

Looking for info on PSE Sizzler. Circa 1974-75. Wood limbs. Wheel brackets bolt onto limbs. I looked at PSE booklets already linked and didn't see anything about my bow. Thanks.


----------



## Dave J

lazyhubby70 said:


> Looking for info on PSE Sizzler. Circa 1974-75. Wood limbs. Wheel brackets bolt onto limbs. I looked at PSE booklets already linked and didn't see anything about my bow. Thanks.


Unfortunately none of the PSE manuals or catalogs I have go back that early. You've already seen all the PSE manuals. The catalogs start at 1989.

Sorry about that,
Dave


----------



## dfII

Good deal. Thanks alot. I am really glad i took a shot at this. I just hope some day i'll have some knowlege to share with others. I been shooting just about anything and everything since i was probably 3 or 4 but really getting into archery now. Built a press last year. Started using it quite a bit recently. Now i want to build strings and learn all i can on bow tuning. I'll be making my first string for this browning. Thanks again.


----------



## Dave J

Added Browning Archery 1997 catalog. View or download it here: https://www.box.com/s/9u3j58is4ualbelzhje1

Dave


----------



## dfII

Thanks. Checked it out. Got the a.t.a. off that page so i think i'm good for now.


----------



## lazyhubby70

Dave J said:


> Unfortunately none of the PSE manuals or catalogs I have go back that early. You've already seen all the PSE manuals. The catalogs start at 1989.
> 
> Sorry about that,
> Dave


Thanks for looking. Even PSE could only go back to 1981 when I contacted them. I was lucky enough that one member on here gave me some info last month.
Again thanks
Jim


----------



## gharm63

Thank you for the links. I just aquired a Bear Polar II and wanted to get it together for HE archery history.


----------



## Dave J

Your welcome.

Dave


----------



## msplude

Does anyone know if the golden eagle manuals found in this forum work for a golden eagle carbine hawk. i just recieved this bow as a gift from my father.


----------



## msplude

I guess I don't know if it's a carbine hawk. But the tag says hawk adv. rh. I'm assuming rh is right handed I'm a noob to archery. So please bare with me.


----------



## mskelton

Does anyone have any info on a York Archery Co. "Sizzlin Recurve" or a Jennings Model T?


----------



## Dave J

Allen: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Alpine:https://www.box.com/s/i0kot9uyz80xh8nlv1kc
Barnett: https://www.box.com/s/x2mvw5lsqrilk4towb3u
Bear: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Carroll: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
McPherson: https://www.box.com/s/j7p52mcn30q6h2saj6sz
Mountaineer: https://www.box.com/s/nevy583frvhoc62lvaey
Olympus: https://www.box.com/s/0ompy6lwed4ffp1a3xb1
Pearson: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
PSE: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Saxon: https://www.box.com/s/av1ycirpyrd72cau0nfo
Wing: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81
XI: https://www.box.com/s/sgdbmqmeoh8o04v2pxg1


----------



## sadams2483

Hi Dave,

I recently bought a Bear Whitetail Hunter and in the process of looking for a manual I stumbled onto this thread. I was wondering if you still had this manual and if so could I please have a copy?


----------



## sadams2483

I had asked before I looked thanks for previously posting these links very helpful


----------



## lazyhubby70

Hi Dave. Have another old bow looking for info on. Its a Browning Black Knight. Just had it given to me at lunch. Not a lot of info out there. Thanks

Lazy


----------



## Dave J

sadams2483 said:


> I had asked before I looked thanks for previously posting these links very helpful


Your welcome. I'm glad you found them helpful.



lazyhubby70 said:


> Hi Dave. Have another old bow looking for info on. Its a Browning Black Knight. Just had it given to me at lunch. Not a lot of info out there. Thanks
> 
> Lazy


Sorry. I don't have any information on this bow. If I come accross anything in the future I'll post it here.

Dave


----------



## lazyhubby70

Thanks for taking time to look for me. Will keep digging...

Lazy


----------



## sadams2483

Dave do you have anything specifically on the Jennings Uniforce 800R?


----------



## Dave J

Unfortunately I don't have a manual for the Uniforce 800R.

Dave


----------



## sadams2483

Thanks anyhow Dave, but I did get in touch with Escalade Sports and the sent me a pdf file of it.


----------



## Crash_Control

I wonder if this shouldn't be a sticky


----------



## Cold Weather

mskelton said:


> Does anyone have any info on a York Archery Co. "Sizzlin Recurve" or a Jennings Model T?


I own a model t, what would you like to know


----------



## uphunter

Dave 
Do you have an early 80,s browning manual? if not I found one if you want it just send your address.


----------



## Dave J

uphunter said:


> Dave
> Do you have an early 80,s browning manual? if not I found one if you want it just send your address.


 
Thanks. I appreciate it. I don't have any Browning manuals. I'll scan it and add it to the manual database. PM sent. Thanks again.
Dave


----------



## tdoor4570

Dave J said:


> Thanks. I appreciate it. I don't have any Browning manuals. I'll scan it and add it to the manual database. PM sent. Thanks again.
> Dave


Dave I would like a copy when you get it mabey it will cover my highlander


----------



## Dave J

tdoor4570 said:


> Dave I would like a copy when you get it mabey it will cover my highlander


I've received the Browning manual. I'll get it scanned this week and post a link where it can be viewed or downloaded.

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Added Browning manual. Here is the link: https://app.box.com/s/k2bwidal34u2540cfpt8

Allen: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Alpine:https://www.box.com/s/i0kot9uyz80xh8nlv1kc
Barnett: https://www.box.com/s/x2mvw5lsqrilk4towb3u
Bear: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Browning: https://app.box.com/s/k2bwidal34u2540cfpt8
Carroll: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
McPherson: https://www.box.com/s/j7p52mcn30q6h2saj6sz
Mountaineer: https://www.box.com/s/nevy583frvhoc62lvaey
Olympus: https://www.box.com/s/0ompy6lwed4ffp1a3xb1
Pearson: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
PSE: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Saxon: https://www.box.com/s/av1ycirpyrd72cau0nfo
Wing: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81
XI: https://www.box.com/s/sgdbmqmeoh8o04v2pxg1

Dave


----------



## jediael

just used the pse info. thanks so much for doing this!!


----------



## Dave J

I'm glad you found the information useful. I'll be adding more (catalogs) bow information in the near future.
Dave


----------



## sejones21054

Hi Dave,

I am new to Archery and picked up a bow from a co-worker. No manual of course. Don't know anything about it except it is an Indian Thunderbolt. Wondering if you have come across a manual for this one.


Thanks,
SteveJ




Dave J said:


> Listed below is some of the information on older compound bows I have available (PDF files).
> 
> Allen Compound Bow Information
> 
> Bear Alaskan II Compound Bow Fact Sheet
> 
> Bear Delta V Instruction Booklet
> 
> Bear First Strike XL, XLR Product Information
> 
> Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Carroll Archery Compound Bow Information
> 
> Darton Instruction Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Owner's Manual
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Information
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Instructions
> 
> Jennings Unistar
> 
> Martin M-41, M-7, M-20, M-48, M-38G, M-38, M-1, M-100, T-40, T-1, T-20, and all Pro Series Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Precision Compound Bow Information
> 
> PSE Compound Bow User's Guide
> 
> You and Your PSE Compound Bow
> 
> Wing Compound Bow Information
> 
> I have more information available than listed above. 1976 through 1993 Darton catalogs. More manuals for older compound bows, I wont supply the files for these , but links to the manufacturers web page where they are located (I feel that if the manufacturer went to the trouble of making the manuals available for download you should at least visit their website). And other miscellaneous literature, all in PDF format.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Spikealot

Just wanted to say Thanks for taking the time to do this.!


----------



## Dave J

sejones21054 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I am new to Archery and picked up a bow from a co-worker. No manual of course. Don't know anything about it except it is an Indian Thunderbolt. Wondering if you have come across a manual for this one.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> SteveJ



I don't have any literature on the older Indian bows. The only Indian info I have is for the later XI bows https://app.box.com/s/sgdbmqmeoh8o04v2pxg1 (I believe your bow is an earlier model). 

Dave


----------



## Dave J

Spikealot said:


> Just wanted to say Thanks for taking the time to do this.!


Your welcome. I'll be adding more bow catalogs to the database in the near future. 

Dave


----------



## sejones21054

Thanks,

I will continue my search. If I find anything I will try to remember to get it to you.



SteveJ


----------



## FIREDOG1304

You Seem pretty knowledgeable, on the older bows. Are You able to Identify this Golden Eagle Compound bow.

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## revcfarris

Dave, thanks for the links. I just picked up an old Jennings unistar and the link you posted was a great help. I'm getting a new string put on this weekend and hope to be hunting with it soon. All the info on here has already helped so much. Again thanks.


----------



## revcfarris




----------



## Dave J

revcfarris said:


> Dave, thanks for the links. I just picked up an old Jennings unistar and the link you posted was a great help. I'm getting a new string put on this weekend and hope to be hunting with it soon. All the info on here has already helped so much. Again thanks.



Your welcome. Nice bow. I really like the Jennings Unistar bow. I have two myself. One that was still in the original box unopened.
Dave


----------



## Dave J

FIREDOG1304 said:


> You Seem pretty knowledgeable, on the older bows. Are You able to Identify this Golden Eagle Compound bow.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!
> 
> View attachment 1789071
> View attachment 1789073


I don't recognize your bow. I have a 1994 Golden Eagle catalog and it is a newer model than the bows shown. 
Dave


----------



## rausch713

Dave, you are absolutely outstanding! Thanks for this thread and all the time you have put into the manuals. I just bought my first bow today. I like older things and bought a Bear Polar II for $70 with 14 arrows - I hope that was a good price. I down loaded the manual that you posted. What I am having trouble figuring out is how to decrease the draw length. The manual references measurements, but I can't seem to figure out what those measurements should be. If you know where I can find information on how to change the draw length and the measurements to tune the bow, I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks, Randy


----------



## Dave J

Hi Randy

$70 for a clean Bear Polar II with arrows is a good price. I have the Bear Polar LTD which is basically the same bow. The manual doesn't show how, but you change the draw length by changing the eccentric wheels. The Bear Whitetail Hunter (the Polar II is just an fancier version of the Whitetail hunter. Nicer wood limbs, insulated grip, limb adjustment bolts, wider range of draw weight adjustments) uses the same eccentric wheels as the Polar II. The eccentric wheels were made for three draw lengths 28", 30", 32". I would check on eBay or here for someone with an old parts bow that would sell you the wheels. I would also download the manual for the Bear Whitetail Hunter. 

Dave


----------



## rausch713

Thanks for the help, Dave. I will have to keep watching ebay. My kids joined an archery club and are really enjoying it. My son's OMP Explorer 2.0 will arrive soon and now he will have some arrows with which to practice. Until I find a pair of 28" eccentric wheels, I will see if it is better to draw it short for the bow or long for me. I thank you for the manuals and the information. I hope I can get a little use out of the bow. 
-Randy


----------



## Dave J

I also wanted to mention that if the draw length is close (you have 30" eccentrics and need a 29" draw length you can install a slightly shorter (1") string and this will shorten the draw length some. Check with the bow tuning section of the forum for more specific information. Be prepared though, many people will recommend just buying a newer bow, which isn't bad advice, but can be annoying if your like me and like to shoot the older bows.

Dave


----------



## rausch713

Dave, I was starting to think about the newer bow. I really like to go vintage. I will watch for the 28" wheels. If I find them, I think I will replace the string and cable. In the mean time, we should be getting my son's bow. Between the 2 bows, we should be able to make some arrows fly. Do you know if it is OK to fire the Polar II with out having the cables run over the pulleys that set the pound weight? 
-Randy


----------



## Dave J

Hi randy
As long as they don't rub against the pulley brackets it wont hurt anything. The draw weight will just be very low. 
Dave


----------



## Msimon2310

Anyone know where I can get a manual for a Hoyt Provantage Impulse ?? I just got one for old time sake and would love to have a manual to go with it.

Thx,


----------



## Dave J

Msimon2310 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a manual for a Hoyt Provantage Impulse ?? I just got one for old time sake and would love to have a manual to go with it.
> 
> Thx,


I have a Hoyt 1993 catalog that has some information / specifications on the Provantage Impulse. I can post the information in a file here if that wolud help.

Dave


----------



## etchasketch4531

*1980s Proline / Darton bow manuals*

Dave
you have a website I can find a manual or other data for a Darton trail master (40b) and a Proline Archery Point Blank The New Wave Carbon CR-43 Compound bows?
much appreciated



Dave J said:


> Listed below is some of the information on older compound bows I have available (PDF files).
> 
> Allen Compound Bow Information
> 
> Bear Alaskan II Compound Bow Fact Sheet
> 
> Bear Delta V Instruction Booklet
> 
> Bear First Strike XL, XLR Product Information
> 
> Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Carroll Archery Compound Bow Information
> 
> Darton Instruction Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Owner's Manual
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Information
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Instructions
> 
> Jennings Unistar
> 
> Martin M-41, M-7, M-20, M-48, M-38G, M-38, M-1, M-100, T-40, T-1, T-20, and all Pro Series Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Precision Compound Bow Information
> 
> PSE Compound Bow User's Guide
> 
> You and Your PSE Compound Bow
> 
> Wing Compound Bow Information
> 
> I have more information available than listed above. 1976 through 1993 Darton catalogs. More manuals for older compound bows, I wont supply the files for these , but links to the manufacturers web page where they are located (I feel that if the manufacturer went to the trouble of making the manuals available for download you should at least visit their website). And other miscellaneous literature, all in PDF format.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Dave J

Here are the links to all the manuals I have uploaded.


Allen: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Alpine:https://www.box.com/s/i0kot9uyz80xh8nlv1kc
Barnett: https://www.box.com/s/x2mvw5lsqrilk4towb3u
Bear: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Browning: https://app.box.com/s/k2bwidal34u2540cfpt8
Carroll: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
McPherson: https://www.box.com/s/j7p52mcn30q6h2saj6sz
Mountaineer: https://www.box.com/s/nevy583frvhoc62lvaey
Olympus: https://www.box.com/s/0ompy6lwed4ffp1a3xb1
Pearson: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
PSE: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Saxon: https://www.box.com/s/av1ycirpyrd72cau0nfo
Wing: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81
XI: https://www.box.com/s/sgdbmqmeoh8o04v2pxg1

If you don't find what you need, let me know I may have the bow specifications in catalogs I have yet to upload. You can also go here to download Darton catalogs: http://www.dartonarchery.com/Catalogs.html

Dave


----------



## Pomponderoo

Would like the bear white tail manual please. [email protected]
Many thanks


----------



## Dave J

The manual is located here: https://app.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
It can be viewed, printed, downloaded.

Dave


----------



## fayme s

I am wondering if I might be able to get a copy of the Whitetail II manual as well?



Dave J said:


> Hi Chris I sent you a PM.
> 
> Bear Archery customer service emailed me the manual.
> 
> I also want to thank Bear Archery for their excellent customer service.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Dave J

Here are the links to all the manuals I have uploaded.


Allen: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Alpine:https://www.box.com/s/i0kot9uyz80xh8nlv1kc
Barnett: https://www.box.com/s/x2mvw5lsqrilk4towb3u
Bear: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Browning: https://app.box.com/s/k2bwidal34u2540cfpt8
Carroll: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
McPherson: https://www.box.com/s/j7p52mcn30q6h2saj6sz
Mountaineer: https://www.box.com/s/nevy583frvhoc62lvaey
Olympus: https://www.box.com/s/0ompy6lwed4ffp1a3xb1
Pearson: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
PSE: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Saxon: https://www.box.com/s/av1ycirpyrd72cau0nfo
Wing: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81
XI: https://www.box.com/s/sgdbmqmeoh8o04v2pxg1


The Whitetail II manual is located under the Bear link.

Dave


----------



## jstruck

Dave,
Do you have the Myles Keller Flatliner manual?

Jeff


----------



## Dave J

No, sorry I don't.


----------



## Dave J

I wont be monitoring this thread any longer and replying to requests for manuals. I also wont be adding to the list of manuals. Anyone needing a manual will have to use the links to them provided on this thread.

Dave


----------



## uriahkeller

Could you send me a pdf of the Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow manual? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## uriahkeller

Could you send me a link to the Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow manual? That would be much appreciated.


----------



## uriahkeller

Hi Dave, could you send me the link for the Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow manual? That would be much appreciated. My email is [email protected]


----------



## o_kraut

Hi Dave,

could you please also send me the manuals for the golden eagle bows? I have an old golden eagle falcon in excellent state and want to try it out.

Best regards,

Oliver


----------



## Evelgar85

Hi dave i just aquired a Bear Polar II and obviously there is no users manual with it could you send me the pdf file? Email is [email protected] .Thanks


----------



## Spikealot

Thanks for all you've done.!


----------



## SparkyNJ

Hi Dave,
I have a Bear Whitetail I & II from the 80's along with a Polar Limited (wood and glass laminates), would you have the manuals? Bought them new when I was a young man and single, now the kids are grown up enough that they would like me to participate with them when they shoot. Appreciate the help, thank you. (old) Sparky


----------



## Tyler P. James

*Whitetail Hunter PDF Manual*

Hello Dave J,

I'm sure you've been bugged intermittently a million times over this post and I'm sorry to add to that, but I was wondering if you still had your hands on the manual for the Bear Whitetail Hunter. I recently inherited one from my father and it is lacking the label with some of the vital information. It's a WH - 506487 if that helps, I'm awaiting a reply from Bear and happened upon this old post. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you,

[email protected]



Dave J said:


> Listed below is some of the information on older compound bows I have available (PDF files).
> 
> Allen Compound Bow Information
> 
> Bear Alaskan II Compound Bow Fact Sheet
> 
> Bear Delta V Instruction Booklet
> 
> Bear First Strike XL, XLR Product Information
> 
> Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Carroll Archery Compound Bow Information
> 
> Darton Instruction Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Owner's Manual
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Information
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Instructions
> 
> Jennings Unistar
> 
> Martin M-41, M-7, M-20, M-48, M-38G, M-38, M-1, M-100, T-40, T-1, T-20, and all Pro Series Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Precision Compound Bow Information
> 
> PSE Compound Bow User's Guide
> 
> You and Your PSE Compound Bow
> 
> Wing Compound Bow Information
> 
> I have more information available than listed above. 1976 through 1993 Darton catalogs. More manuals for older compound bows, I wont supply the files for these , but links to the manufacturers web page where they are located (I feel that if the manufacturer went to the trouble of making the manuals available for download you should at least visit their website). And other miscellaneous literature, all in PDF format.
> 
> Dave


----------



## patcourville

I have a Hoyt FastFlite compound bow and need to find a manual if possible. The serial number was located
under the wooden grip #40417. I would appreciate any help identifying it. I attached a picture.
I called Hoyt customer service and they said they had no information on that because it was from the late 90's.


----------



## 80sDweeb

patcourville said:


> I have a Hoyt FastFlite compound bow and need to find a manual if possible. The serial number was located
> under the wooden grip #40417. I would appreciate any help identifying it. I attached a picture.
> I called Hoyt customer service and they said they had no information on that because it was from the late 90's.


I just got a 1999/2000 Hoyt Raider Intruder, and the earliest Hoyt manual I found was located here:

www.texasarchery.org/Documents/Hoyt/CompoundManual2000.pdf

Give it a try, depending on the year of your bow maybe the info will be helpful.

By the way, there's no picture attached to your post.

Scott in Penfield NY


----------



## 80sDweeb

By the way, Dave has said he'll no longer be monitoring this thread (maybe he got tired of being asked to email manuals to people, when the links to the manuals are right here in the thread.) It's difficult to believe that someone who isn't even willing to read this entire thread will get any benefit from a manual - you have to be willing to read it before it will do you any good. LOTS of great info in this thread, read it all, BEFORE you post what you're looking for, and remember, Dave isn't reading this anymore!

Good luck keeping those old bows twangin'!

Scott in Penfield NY


----------



## emmos7bm

if you still have available the manual for the bear whitetale hunter , i would greatly appreciate a copy
thanks 
bruce
[email protected]


----------



## jlawson382

Hey Dave - in the off chance you stop by this thread, thanks for the manuals!


----------



## emmos7bm

thank you .....most appreciated


----------



## Harry Freer

Could i possibly get a pdf copy of the bear whitetail compound bow manual please


----------



## bbowman102

Hi Dave,

Reading one of your post from a few years ago you mentioned that you had started a library of Manuals for bows. I have a Bear Whitetail like every person that has one, I am looking to recable and restring it but need some help from a manual.

If you have one I would very much like to have one so I can rebuild this bow for myself.

You can contact me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## bbowman102

Dave,

Sorry to bother you and thank you for your hard work. Reading from the bottom up I found what I was looking for...

Have a great time.


----------



## thewallcop

*Dave*

Dave,

I am a new bow hunter getting ready to take my hunting test with a Bear Whitetail II bow that I received from a friend of mine. I am looking for a manual so that I can learn how to properly shoot and care for the bow. Any help that you could give me would be great. My Email Address is [email protected]. Thanks for your help.
Tom


----------



## eaglecaps

They are all on this page, post number four (the fourth one down from the top of this page for all yall that have trouble reading) above. Scroll up!


----------



## bigfireguy

*Olden Eagle Predator*

Hey Dave.

I would love to get a copy of the Golden Eagle manuals that you have. My email is [email protected].

Thanks, Jake


----------



## renraw88

Hi Dave - please would you mind sending:
Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual
and
Darton Instruction Manual ?
Thanks in advance, to
[email protected] 
Thanks Mark


----------



## smith0915

I would be interested in the link or pdf's on any Jennings info you have.


----------



## cmorgin

Hi Dave, I am interested in the Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual, Let me know what to do to get one from you. Thanks, Tom T


----------



## Michael-P

Dave J said:


> Listed below is some of the information on older compound bows I have available (PDF files).
> 
> Allen Compound Bow Information
> 
> Bear Alaskan II Compound Bow Fact Sheet
> 
> Bear Delta V Instruction Booklet
> 
> Bear First Strike XL, XLR Product Information
> 
> Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Carroll Archery Compound Bow Information
> 
> Darton Instruction Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Owner's Manual
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Information
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Instructions
> 
> Jennings Unistar
> 
> Martin M-41, M-7, M-20, M-48, M-38G, M-38, M-1, M-100, T-40, T-1, T-20, and all Pro Series Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Precision Compound Bow Information
> 
> PSE Compound Bow User's Guide
> 
> You and Your PSE Compound Bow
> 
> Wing Compound Bow Information
> 
> I have more information available than listed above. 1976 through 1993 Darton catalogs. More manuals for older compound bows, I wont supply the files for these , but links to the manufacturers web page where they are located (I feel that if the manufacturer went to the trouble of making the manuals available for download you should at least visit their website). And other miscellaneous literature, all in PDF format.
> 
> Dave


How can I get a copy of the Bear Polar II Manual?


----------



## Michael-P

Dave, How can I get a copy of a Bear Polar II manual?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## tavwtby

Dave, can you send me the link to the Tamerlane Bear II manual. I have been searching since I picked this beautiful bow up at a tag sale for $5, and its spot on at 30 yards by the way, but have only found manual information on this site, so I joined. 
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## deepstuff

Hi,
I'm looking for a manual and info on a 1990's PSE Carroll Dominator, Genesis Series? 

Than-You


----------



## ksstewart

I'm am looking for bow manuals for several old bows. If you have them, Bear Super Strike XLR, Black Bear, Bear Trophy Magnum. Also a Hoyt Raptor Invader if you have them. I will pay any postage or anything needed. Thank you for your help.


----------



## medicjtf356

Newbie here. Can you please send me the manual for the bear polar 2 compound bow ? My email is [email protected] Thank you very much !!!


----------



## medicjtf356

Is this thread still alive ?


----------



## Dave J

Here are the links to all the manuals I have uploaded.


Allen: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
Alpine:https://www.box.com/s/i0kot9uyz80xh8nlv1kc
Barnett: https://www.box.com/s/x2mvw5lsqrilk4towb3u
Bear: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
Browning: https://app.box.com/s/k2bwidal34u2540cfpt8
Carroll: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
Darton: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
Golden Eagle: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
Jennings: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
Martin: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
McPherson: https://www.box.com/s/j7p52mcn30q6h2saj6sz
Mountaineer: https://www.box.com/s/nevy583frvhoc62lvaey
Olympus: https://www.box.com/s/0ompy6lwed4ffp1a3xb1
Pearson: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
PSE: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
Saxon: https://www.box.com/s/av1ycirpyrd72cau0nfo
Wing: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81
XI: https://www.box.com/s/sgdbmqmeoh8o04v2pxg1

dave


----------



## TTMartin

Dave J said:


> Here are the links to all the manuals I have uploaded.
> 
> 
> Allen: https://www.box.com/s/uq4i9qx7e5y07byk71m0
> Alpine:https://www.box.com/s/i0kot9uyz80xh8nlv1kc
> Barnett: https://www.box.com/s/x2mvw5lsqrilk4towb3u
> Bear: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5
> Browning: https://app.box.com/s/k2bwidal34u2540cfpt8
> Carroll: https://www.box.com/s/b341ni7x7lzfev7fv3bo
> Darton: https://www.box.com/s/c3aq7afhrqz9qs23frcc
> Golden Eagle: https://www.box.com/s/09f9d638434e180f20ad
> Jennings: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda
> Martin: https://www.box.com/s/u68up46qmvcfe4xxkzrc
> McPherson: https://www.box.com/s/j7p52mcn30q6h2saj6sz
> Mountaineer: https://www.box.com/s/nevy583frvhoc62lvaey
> Olympus: https://www.box.com/s/0ompy6lwed4ffp1a3xb1
> Pearson: https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg
> PSE: https://www.box.com/s/3jrsrsp0f0r0m9paygx4
> Saxon: https://www.box.com/s/av1ycirpyrd72cau0nfo
> Wing: https://www.box.com/s/9937zd6liogebntcsf81
> XI: https://www.box.com/s/sgdbmqmeoh8o04v2pxg1
> 
> dave


Thank you for the time, effort, and your generous use of your bandwidth and storage space to provide these manuals. You're Awesome!!!


----------



## Damien owens

Dave,

I could really use a copy of the Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual PDFs. I just purchased a Bear whitetail hunter compound bow at my local pawn shop that a previous owner took poor care of .it needs a new string and I want to figure out how much the draw weight is and what arrows would be good for it.


----------



## danmac49

Good afternoon Dave J
Would you still have that information on the Bear Whitetail II, I've recently acquired this compound bow and joined the Veterans Outreach Archery Program. It was suggested I get as much information as possible before shooting the bow for safety reasons. Any info would be helpful. Thanks so much.

Regards, Dan


----------



## Dave J

@damien owens & danmac49
The links to the manuals you requested are located 12 times throughout this thread. On page 3 post #62, on page 4 post #'s 92 93 94, on page 5 post #'s 103 118 122, page 6 post # 138, page 7 post #'s 153 175, page 8 post #179 and finally page 9 post #213 which is three post above this one.

Dave


----------



## Frd1419

Hello I would like a copy of the Martin m1 tiger and Bear white tail, if still available. Thanks fred


----------



## Dave J

Frd1419 said:


> Hello I would like a copy of the Martin m1 tiger and Bear white tail, if still available. Thanks fred


Links to allthe manuals can be found on post #213.
Dave


----------



## Frd1419

Thanks


----------



## comprar

I found two manuals:
http://doyouneedfreefiles.com/apps/bear-whitetail-hunter-compound-bow-manual.html
http://doyouneedfreefiles.com/apps/bear-whitetail-hunter-compound-bow-manual.html


----------



## nauti

Greetings Dave and forum members,

I've been searching high and low for a manual with no success so far. The bow is a Darton Trojan. Model 7445U070R. So far I have found the string and cable lengths but I really wanted to know the ATA dimensions. Are you able to help out here please?


----------



## Asneakysnake

Hi Dave

I have been looking everywhere and have also contacted Bear and they have little info. Other than that I have a early to mid 90s Bear Kodiak Hunter. I have not found any info on this specific model anywhere. Not sure if you are still checking this thread but I had to try. Thank you and Thank you for your time compiling all the others


----------



## Torquemada

Dave J:
I could really use a copy of that Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual, if you can just send it to [email protected], thanks.


----------



## blackoak

Bear: https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5 POSTED ON POST 213


----------



## Reidy2

I'm not sure of the last time some one posted to this thread but I've enjoyed reading through it, even if it didn't initially help me.

I've been looking online for the manual for a Pearson Pathfinder Youth bow, and from what I have seen, so have many others with little success. 

Well, I've managed to find the manual, but it isn't titled Pearson Pathfinder, though it is definitely the correct bow AND the bow in question is built by Pearson. It was sold under the name Innerloc Hydro Strike 2.

Anyway, here's the link for it - 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...fx0Xig6FkzmFWlP5Q&sig2=RPxkMAXNF2-Q34UnduDjlg

I'm just glad I could add to the growing list of hard to get manuals.


----------



## Bob E

Bear Blacktail Hunter


----------



## Bob E

Bear Whitetail Hunter Fact Sheet


----------



## County Hunter

^Thanks, those manuals were helpful.


----------



## Bob E

:thumbs_up


----------



## lentuk

1994 Hoyt catalog?


----------



## comprar

Owners Manual For A Bear Buckmaster Bow Looking for old compound bow manuals: http://www.martinarchery.com/support/bow-manuals/


----------



## Derekshane28

I have a jennings ULTRASTAR XLR. Would really appreciate a manual. Everybody keeps telling me they're best guess and I have a yardstick and tape measure I just want to know what this bow is specifically made for and its Dimensions. I just need the manual thank you


----------



## kballer1

Hey Dave,
Do you by chance have any information on Hoyt Ram Hunter II or Spectra 1000? Looking for ATA & also cable tune & lengths. Thank You.


----------



## Hoosierfire

Hi Dave, ( jennings uniforce 800r) can you please help with any info you may have, I bought this bow at a pawnshop as is.


----------



## kballer1

Hi Dave,
Would you happen to have bow spects for Bear Alaskan 4 wheeler, string length, BH, tune for cables? If so could you please send me a PM. Thank You


----------



## mark_bradford

Dave, I need a copy of the Beat Whitetail hunter manual. Could you please hook me up with a link? 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## TerryElvers

Hey;

Just found this thread!
I was just given a Whitetail hunter... and needed a manual.
Found the one you had uploaded. 
That really helped me a lot.
Thanks for the manuals!
Terry


----------



## Zollars

I just found this post. I downloaded your manual for the Bear Whitetail Hunter. Thank you. My bow has adjustable draw length and the manual I downloaded did not include how to adjust draw length. Do you know of a manual that would explain this?


----------



## kballer1

Zollars,
If you could post a couple pics I could probably PM you how to do it, or e-mail the pics. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## RgrRgrSexNDngr

ChrisTX, you still have that owner manual and "fact sheet" for the Bear First Strike? I've been trying to find one for some time.


----------



## Iamabelr

Looking for a jennjngs carbon extreme manual


----------



## Penny12

Good job!


----------



## Berny

anyone come across a Daco (Toronto, Canada) Dart compound & got any info pls?


----------



## MyUsername

I Just came across a mint condition bear archery delta-V with manual and instructions everything was crisp like I was back in 1981 again! Not sure what I needed it for but I’m tempted to shoot it haha


----------



## Jakeisen

Looking for Alaskan manual


----------



## Old shank

Dave J said:


> Listed below is some of the information on older compound bows I have available (PDF files).
> 
> Allen Compound Bow Information
> 
> Bear Alaskan II Compound Bow Fact Sheet
> 
> Bear Delta V Instruction Booklet
> 
> Bear First Strike XL, XLR Product Information
> 
> Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Carroll Archery Compound Bow Information
> 
> Darton Instruction Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Owner's Manual
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Information
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Instructions
> 
> Jennings Unistar
> 
> Martin M-41, M-7, M-20, M-48, M-38G, M-38, M-1, M-100, T-40, T-1, T-20, and all Pro Series Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Precision Compound Bow Information
> 
> PSE Compound Bow User's Guide
> 
> You and Your PSE Compound Bow
> 
> Wing Compound Bow Information
> 
> I have more information available than listed above. 1976 through 1993 Darton catalogs. More manuals for older compound bows, I wont supply the files for these , but links to the manufacturers web page where they are located (I feel that if the manufacturer went to the trouble of making the manuals available for download you should at least visit their website). And other miscellaneous literature, all in PDF format.
> 
> Dave


I need a bear white tail hunter if you still can send it. [email protected]
Thank u


----------



## Pa.butch

Do you have the information on the power cables for the Jennings unistar plus with extended limbs


----------



## Old shank

Dave J said:


> Listed below is some of the information on older compound bows I have available (PDF files).
> 
> Allen Compound Bow Information
> 
> Bear Alaskan II Compound Bow Fact Sheet
> 
> Bear Delta V Instruction Booklet
> 
> Bear First Strike XL, XLR Product Information
> 
> Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Carroll Archery Compound Bow Information
> 
> Darton Instruction Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Owner's Manual
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Information
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Instructions
> 
> Jennings Unistar
> 
> Martin M-41, M-7, M-20, M-48, M-38G, M-38, M-1, M-100, T-40, T-1, T-20, and all Pro Series Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Precision Compound Bow Information
> 
> PSE Compound Bow User's Guide
> 
> You and Your PSE Compound Bow
> 
> Wing Compound Bow Information
> 
> I have more information available than listed above. 1976 through 1993 Darton catalogs. More manuals for older compound bows, I wont supply the files for these , but links to the manufacturers web page where they are located (I feel that if the manufacturer went to the trouble of making the manuals available for download you should at least visit their website). And other miscellaneous literature, all in PDF format.
> 
> Dave


Dave
Need Bear white tail hunter and pse manuals if still available 
Thank you
Richard


----------



## Bingo1

Tux'yeil said:


> Hi, I've got a super T II by jennings and am looking for a spec sheet or users manual, basic anything I can about it. I love this bow and wonder when it was made, adjustablity etc. thanks


Tried to send a pm but it's not working. Need a manual for My Jennings Mag-T


----------



## Louis-Paul

Dave J said:


> Hi Red Cabomba
> 
> I don't have a manual specifically for the Polaris, but I do have one for PSE bows for that year (I'm pretty sure it is for the nineties). Here is the link where it can be downloaded: Box
> 
> I also have another manual, but it is for earlier PSE bows (just in case it covers your bow). Here is the link: Box
> 
> Dave


Good morning Dave.
Would we have manuals for Bear Polar Ltd and Martin Warthog Magnum?


----------



## FernandoAraujo

Dave J said:


> Listed below is some of the information on older compound bows I have available (PDF files).
> 
> Allen Compound Bow Information
> 
> Bear Alaskan II Compound Bow Fact Sheet
> 
> Bear Delta V Instruction Booklet
> 
> Bear First Strike XL, XLR Product Information
> 
> Bear Polar II Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual
> 
> Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Carroll Archery Compound Bow Information
> 
> Darton Instruction Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual
> 
> Golden Eagle Owner's Manual
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Information
> 
> Jennings Compound Bow Instructions
> 
> Jennings Unistar
> 
> Martin M-41, M-7, M-20, M-48, M-38G, M-38, M-1, M-100, T-40, T-1, T-20, and all Pro Series Compound Bow Manual
> 
> Precision Compound Bow Information
> 
> PSE Compound Bow User's Guide
> 
> You and Your PSE Compound Bow
> 
> Wing Compound Bow Information
> 
> I have more information available than listed above. 1976 through 1993 Darton catalogs. More manuals for older compound bows, I wont supply the files for these , but links to the manufacturers web page where they are located (I feel that if the manufacturer went to the trouble of making the manuals available for download you should at least visit their website). And other miscellaneous literature, all in PDF format.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, I have a Bear Alaskan Compound Bow... I need a Bear Tamerlane II and Alaskan Compound Bow Instruction Manual, can you help me?
My email is [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Grambo1970

Dave J said:


> I've noticed while looking for older compound bows to add to my collection there are plenty of bows for sale, but the owners manuals are hard to find.
> 
> I don't collect the manuals, I'm just interested in the information they contain. I take any documentation I find and scan it into my computer and create a PDF file out of it. My goal is to create an electronic library with this information and make it available to anyone who needs it.
> 
> I thought Archery Talk might be a good place to look for information on older compound bows. I'm looking for any type of information, manuals, instructions sheets, specifications, etc.. Also electronic files, links to files, links to websites with information on older compound bows, like ArcherHistory.com, it all helps.
> 
> If anyone has any literature (in any condition, as long as I can read it) on older (late 1960s through the 1990s) compound bows they would like to donate (I'll pay the postage) or sell for cheap please let me know.
> 
> Please feel free to contact (PM) me for information on older compound bows and if I have anything that will help I can email the electronic file to you as an attachment.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


I am looking for a manual for a Buckmaster 2000S?


----------



## kballer1

Hey Dave,
Tried to PM but it doesn't work. Looking for a close up pic of a PSE Mach 6 top wheel & cable assembly, I can find anything that shows' if it used a tear drop cable or if string connected to the cam. Please PM if possible. Thanks Skip


----------



## Boker302

Lot good info on this post. I am currently interested in restoring several older Bear Whitetail hunter and blacktail hunter compounds.

Vintage compounds are beginning to gain some popularity for nostalgia, collector and hobbyist reasons.

Thought I would let anyone looking to restore one know that new tear drop cables are in production again
I found them on eBay. Pat Norris was responsible from my understanding. 

With that said information on installation is very limited from my research. The Bear manual gives some hints buy isn’t super clear or least not to me.

Would be awesome if someone did a video on YouTube of installing and tuning the cables on the old compounds.

Questions for the Bear whitetail hunter that I have not been able to find are

Is there a recommendation on brace height range?
What are the correct cable pig tails lengths coming out of cam to string?


----------



## steveflick51

Dave J said:


> I've decided to upload the manuals onto the internet. If you would like a PDF copy of a manual contact me for the link.
> 
> Shane, you can download the Golden Eagle Owner's Manual here: https://www.box.com/s/c1d1f0d42980d8365a60
> and the Golden Eagle Archery Owner's Manual here: https://www.box.com/s/c7ceee01f08dca9bfc3b
> 
> Dave J


Dave. My name is Steve F. In B.C. , CANADA. Looking for a manual for Bear Whitetail Hunter which has been misplaced since our latest move 7 yrs ago. Can you help?


----------



## kballer1

By the looks of it Dave J has not be active on AT since 2016!


----------

